#  >  > Buying, Renting, Leasing Property, Houses, Bungalows, Villas and Land in Thailand >  >  > Thailand, Land, Property and Condo sales listings >  >  > Properties in Koh Samui >  >  How is the rental market holding up in Samui

## chassamui

I will be looking for a one or two bed house or apartment for long term rental in a few weeks time. How is the rental market holding up in Samui for these kind of properties? I have budgeted !2 to 15k Bht but obviously the cheaper the better.
Not looking for high end stuff and prepared to consider anything interesting as long as it's not in the centre of Chaweng.
I like parts of Lamai, Bophut, Maenam and other quieter areas.

----------


## mattias36

You will not have any problems finding a nice house with that budget. I myself live in banrak area. I rent a 2-bedromhouse, townhouse, thats partly furnished from the owner and pay 8000/month. My house dont have a proper kitchen, but a cooker on the backside and a little room in the house for the fridge and a table and a sink. Otherwise its nice and new. Before this i rented another townhouse in the same area, also two bedrooms but with proper kitchen. I paid 12k for that one. There is alot of good deal for rent and whatever you are looking for it is available, and as long as you stay out of chaweng center, wich you intend to, your budget is realistic. Book yourself in a hotel for some days, rent a bike and drive around and negotiate.

----------


## chassamui

Thanks Mattias, that has been very helpful. I will e touring samui in a few weeks time.

----------


## mattias36

> Thanks Mattias, that has been very helpful. I will e touring samui in a few weeks time.


I can add that i visited a friend yesterday who just moved to a very nice little villa. New, and with his own little garden and a gate. 2 bedrooms. One bathroom with a bathtub. Nice little kitchen. In a good location,2 minuites from bigc but off the road so nice and quiet. 15k/month. Unfurnished though but there is good deals available for sure over here and your budget seem to be very good. Dont worry.

----------


## chassamui

Thanks mate i have sent pm.

----------


## mattias36

> Thanks mate i have sent pm.


I see the pm, but i can unfortunately not answer it because i have less than 20 posts so i can not send pm:s, hahaha.

But i am up for your seggestion, only i leave samui in a week and a half from now.

When are you coming here?

----------


## chassamui

I arrive on 24 April, so it looks like i will miss you by a few days. When do you get back?

----------


## mattias36

I will be gone by the 24th unfortunately. And i will not be back until 10 months later so i guess that plan failed. :Sad: .

Anyway, good luck in your house hunt. Keep us posted on how it goes.

----------


## mattias36

Your profile now says "squating in bophut". Is that where you ended up? Did you find a descent house on your budget? 

Cheers!

----------


## chassamui

Hi Mattias
I am renting a very nice 2 bed bungalow in Cheong Mon Village thanks. Found it through friends locally, very reasonable at 12000 baht per month. I was staying with friends in Bophut but i suppose i should change my profile now i have internet up and running. Well it's walking pace anyway. Thanks again

----------


## Jet Gorgon

^ Good water supply there -- has its own water table. Nice little beach, too.

----------


## Thungsongsausage

I also thought the prices in Samui were crazy! But from this post they seem ok.. Maybe time to move.

----------


## chassamui

I'm on government water and electric too, bonus. :Smile:

----------


## Erwin007

Hi,
Been living near Chaweng center for the past 4 years, nice 2-br house in a small communitiy with BIG communal grounds, but not too happy with current neighbours. I did some driving around and noticed the Choegmon Village. It seems half empty. How is it there? Anything interesting for rent? 2/3 bedroom, maybe with pool??  

Or if anyone knows something in the Bophut/Chaweng/Choengmon area, please let me know. Must be private gated property. If 3 bedroom (or 2 with some office/storage space) and private pool willing to pay up to 30.000 a month. 

Regards,
Erwin.

----------


## chassamui

Just take a drive around the village. Plenty of for sale and for rent signs. Quite a few have pools. PM me if you are interested in having a look around. I am happy with the area and the locals seem friendly enough. A mix of Thai and western occupancy.

Pm me if you want a look around.

----------


## mattias36

> Hi Mattias
> I am renting a very nice 2 bed bungalow in Cheong Mon Village thanks. Found it through friends locally, very reasonable at 12000 baht per month. I was staying with friends in Bophut but i suppose i should change my profile now i have internet up and running. Well it's walking pace anyway. Thanks again


Good it worked out for you. 2 bedroom in choeng mon for 12k sounds like a good deal. Did you have to prepay for some months to get that deal or was it the original price? Just curious.

Enjoy the nice beach, me myself is stuck in Sweden now for some time but i´ll be back!

----------


## chassamui

Hi Mattias
The original asking price was 15k but the property had been vacant for 6 months so haggling was not too hard.
There are always properties for sale or to let here and i am moving on myself. Although i would be happy to stay here, a few of my neighbours have a pool and it is quite frustrating on very hot days to hear them splashing around and cooling off on very hot days.
I move on 1 Aug to a small complex of 12  one bed bungalows with a large pool in Bang Rak. A bit more expensive but this is offset by free wi-fi and cable TV which i pay for serarately here.

----------


## mattias36

> Hi Mattias
> The original asking price was 15k but the property had been vacant for 6 months so haggling was not too hard.
> There are always properties for sale or to let here and i am moving on myself. Although i would be happy to stay here, a few of my neighbours have a pool and it is quite frustrating on very hot days to hear them splashing around and cooling off on very hot days.
> I move on 1 Aug to a small complex of 12  one bed bungalows with a large pool in Bang Rak. A bit more expensive but this is offset by free wi-fi and cable TV which i pay for serarately here.


12 one-bed bungalows and big pool in banrak.... Blessing village maybe?

----------


## chassamui

It's called M Place House, just off the old airport road.

----------


## bakseedar

'Chu Chi Mansion' in Lamai have spacious studios and a 1 bedroom penthouse behind the temple in Lamai. Has cable TV, WiFi internet and a swimming pool. Priced from 4,000 (studio with fan) - 12,000 per month air-con penthouse. Nightly rates from 300 Baht.

----------


## chassamui

I was looking at a property near where i am now. Nice condos but the day after i enquired, the price of 1 bed condo and studios went up by 2k per month, very nice place though with a great view.
http://www.bangrakgardenhome.com/

----------


## Happy Dave

> ^ Good water supply there -- has its own water table. Nice little beach, too.


Yes, i just love that beach at Cheong Mon.
 My long term g/f has a massage business on that beach near Honey Bungalows. Am returning  for good in feb so will be looking for a 2 b/r place long term probably 11,000 bht to 14.000 bht. Anywhere  Maenam to Cheong Mon will do me.

----------

